# How's Your Data 4G?



## smilepak (Aug 11, 2011)

*How Often Do You Lose 4G?*​
Daily1145.83%Once or Twice A week312.50%Several Times A week14.17%Once or Twice A Month28.33%Too Damn Often?520.83%Over a month, no data lost whatsoever!28.33%


----------



## smilepak (Aug 11, 2011)

Man, no matter what ROM used, the 4G/LTE is fairly unstable. On some flash, I can go on a week stable, then constant loses all signal forcing me to delete cache and delete devilk.

I've yet to see a ROM giving me stable signal. Anyone experiences this.

I think i am on .904 now. But issue was worsted with .902 and .901


----------



## projektorboy (Nov 11, 2011)

Stock .904 and Team Gummy's ICS 1.2 all play very nice and stable with LTE. Even though I am commonly in areas with only 1-2 bars of LTE (-95 to -105dbm) the phone still hangs onto LTE for dear life, and hardly switches to 3G at all. I'm quite pleased with it.


----------



## digit (Jul 22, 2011)

smilepak said:


> Man, no matter what ROM used, the 4G/LTE is fairly unstable. On some flash, I can go on a week stable, then constant loses all signal forcing me to delete cache and delete devilk.
> 
> I've yet to see a ROM giving me stable signal. Anyone experiences this.
> 
> I think i am on .904 now. But issue was worsted with .902 and .901


I don't lose my data and you did not have that option to vote on???

I am just rooted and using the stock ROM. No issues here.


----------



## smilepak (Aug 11, 2011)

kendive said:


> I don't lose my data and you did not have that option to vote on???
> 
> I am just rooted and using the stock ROM. No issues here.


Added for you to vote


----------



## ajonesma (Feb 29, 2012)

I lose it every once in a while. Not to often.


----------



## smilepak (Aug 11, 2011)

For those who believe their data is stable, if you reboot soft or remove battery reboot, how is data afterwards?

For me, I find it if lucky on a new flash, it is stable as long as I dont reboot. Once i do, all data goes to crap and forced me to delete cache, dilvik or flash new rom...


----------



## digit (Jul 22, 2011)

smilepak said:


> Added for you to vote


Thanks... LOL


----------



## klick37 (Oct 25, 2011)

My 4g (and data in general) drops pretty much daily and doesn't come back until I reboot the phone. I had hoped Gummy 1.2 would fix it but so far I have had the same issue. When 4g is up, though, it works well.


----------



## silvernirvash (May 9, 2012)

Well I'm running the latest miui4 rom and when I'm not having issues with the phone info app or random reboot I get 3-4 bars in 4g be rarely dropping below that

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smilepak (Aug 11, 2011)

My data still crap no matter what rom. CM9 seem to be best for me. All other keep crapping out. On .904.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smilepak (Aug 11, 2011)

My data still crap no matter what rom. CM9 seem to be best for me. All other keep crapping out. On .904.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brainwash1 (Jan 9, 2012)

My data on 905 is fine. Even with 1 bar of signal, no drops. If i put the phone in my pocket and it switches to 3g, it switches back to 4g within a minute or so when i take it back out of my pocket.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fox_Dye (Jun 12, 2011)

I have solid 4g everywhere I go and hardly ever have drops. I see 3g maybe once a week if that. Im running eclipse 3.0 . I live in the cincinnati area which has killer 4g coverage though.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gwhaley262 (Jan 3, 2012)

For all the complaints about the BIONIC's 4G reception I'm impressed. It holds 4G where my Gnex doesn't.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

have you tried the ics leak? been a day so far and my 4g has be rock solid. no dropouts with constant 3bars/4bars signal. i had been having a headache over a rom with reliable 4g , the ics roms such as gummy/axiom were unstable, somedays it would work fine and some days it would just keep toggling gsm/lte. when eclipse 3.0 came out, i tried that and i was plagued with signal dropping out whenever i start an app that uses data (ie. market, facebook). so far on this ics leak, it actually feels like how i expected phone to perform when i got it. perhaps i'm just on one of those string of days where signal is functioning. i'll report back after a few days


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

My radio just kicked in 100x yesterday. Everywhere i go I'm either full bar 4g or full bar 3g. I'm pretty happy with that

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## smilepak (Aug 11, 2011)

New ics leak rock

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------

